# 18 natural wonders to see in America



## Luddly Neddite

18 Natural Wonders To See In America - brainjet.com

Really beautiful photos.


----------



## pismoe

Niagra Falls is alright Wiki .   I've been there many times as a kid when we'd go from Buffalo to the falls for the day .   Dad would pick me up and stand me on a simple metal railing as the falls dropped .   He had his arms around me but nowadays I suppose that he'd be in jail .   This was the very early 60s .


----------



## pismoe

and I grew up with the Northern Lights as I watched them from the beach of Lake Superior from Lakewood Lane.


----------



## Penelope

pismoe said:


> and I grew up with the Northern Lights as I watched them from the beach of Lake Superior from Lakewood Lane.



Beautiful picture. Your from the UP too, yes the northern lights are pretty up there.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

I grew up on the Bronx, so the northern lights were from the mall in White Plains


----------



## pismoe

yep , Penelope , grew up with the Rankinins , Makis , and Haiki Luunta  [sp] . I grew up on Lakewood a mile or 2 before it went back into M28 .  My parents had maybe 10  acres on the lake right down to the water edge.    It was nice as I would fall  to sleep listening to the foghorn from Marquette Harbor .   I loved the lake at all times , never really made much use of it , just being on it was beautiful .    In winter the snow would go completely over the eves of my parents ranch style home .    I used to hang around Presque Isle and I rode all over the UP on my motorcycles .  Did you happen to know DON STENGLIEN known as Snowflake .   Don hung around Marquette at DOC LIBERTIES magazine and tobacco store which is / was very near Goetzs clothing store  .    Many thought that Don was a bum but he wasn't .  When I was 16 he was about 50 and that was about 1968 .   Don is famous in Marquette , there is even a play being done about him .  Check out DON STENGLIEN or Snowflake from Marquette .


----------



## Penelope

pismoe said:


> yep , Penelope , grew up with the Rankinins , Makis , and Haiki Luunta  [sp] . I grew up on Lakewood a mile or 2 before it went back into M28 .  My parents had maybe 10  acres on the lake right down to the water edge.    It was nice as I would fall  to sleep listening to the foghorn from Marquette Harbor .   I loved the lake at all times , never really made much use of it , just being on it was beautiful .    In winter the snow would go completely over the eves of my parents ranch style home .    I used to hang around Presque Isle and I rode all over the UP on my motorcycles .  Did you happen to know DON STENGLIEN known as Snowflake .   Don hung around Marquette at DOC LIBERTIES magazine and tobacco storewhich is very near Goetzs clothing store  .    Many thought that Don was a bum but he wasn't .  When I was 16 he was about 50 and that was about 1968 .   Don is famous in Marquette , there is even a play being done about him .  Check out DON STENGLIEN or Snowflake from Marquette .



Hi I looked him up, cool, he was a starving artist by the way it sounds I read they are doing a play about him. I never knew him. I did a couple clinicals at Marquette hosp (but never went there much, the hilly roads I remember) . but I was from Gladstone. You were way up there , where its desolate in the winter, Lake Superior is so cold.  Lots of snow up there the use to do those ice sculptures in Houghton Hancock.. Of course did lots of traveling around and camping, Pictured Rocks and Porcupine Mountains, etc.  I still have 2 brothers up in Gladstone left, so I try and get up when I can. It has grown so much, or should I say has become so congested. So you still live there. I'm a troll now down in Mid Michigan,  Spring comes earlier down here and Fall last longer, which is fine with me. I do miss living on lake though.


----------



## pismoe

naw , i'm in the PNW , its good enough , not anywhere near as cold or nice as the UP though.   Don was no artist although La Joye is and I knew the guy [Don] for 20 years till when I left the UP, I went to school with La Joye  .   Don just hung around Docs and Andys bar , stood in the doorway of Docs store most of the time or walked through the bars [Andys - Rosewood and a couple others if still there] to get out of the cold .   Don didn't drink or bum , just hung around , walked  around town and Doc would let him heat up sandwich's or pasty in a metal box that had light bulbs in it [hotbox].     Heard that Doc Liberty had an apartment above his store for Don but I don't know .    I used to hitchhike into Docs store with a dollar in my pocket for a motorcycle magazine and a packa Camels in the middle 60s and Don showed me how to roll my own which I still do to this day  .    Anyway , nice to meet you see you later .


----------



## Penelope

pismoe said:


> naw , i'm in the PNW , its good enough , not anywhere near as cold or nice as the UP though.   Don was no artist although La Joye is and I knew the guy [Don] for 20 years till when I left the UP, I went to school with La Joye  .   Don just hung around Docs and Andys bar , stood in the doorway of Docs store most of the time or walked through the bars [Andys - Rosewood and a couple others if still there] to get out of the cold .   Don didn't drink or bum , just hung around , walked  around town and Doc would let him heat up sandwich's or pasty in a metal box that had light bulbs in it [hotbox].     Heard that Doc Liberty had an apartment above his store for Don but I don't know .    I used to hitchhike into Docs store with a dollar in my pocket for a motorcycle magazine and a packa Camels in the middle 60s and Don showed me how to roll my own which I still do to this day  .    Anyway , nice to meet you see you later .



Oh nice story. Never know when you'll meat a memorable person. Nice to meet you as well.


----------



## pismoe

lots of characters in the UP Penelope , I picked up an old guy in his 70s or 80s a couple of times  .  I picked him up on the road going to Gwinn , I forget the name of the location but he'd walk out from his shack , cabin in the middle of the winter and in the middle of nowhere  .   His path to the road would get narrower and narrower as the winters snow got deeper and deeper .   He was an old Finlander that had worked in the woods all his life and he was living on a small check , probably social security .    He was nicely and cleanly dressed in typical Finlander style wool clothes from head to toe .  He'd hitchhike to Marquette to get 5 gallons of kerosene plus a bottle of wine every Friday  .   I picked him up 2 or 3 times .


----------



## pismoe

DON [snowflake] is probably dead for quite a while now Wiki .   He was about 50 when I first met him when I was 16 [about] and that was in the mid to late 60s .  He was just a good guy , even my kids 2 and one at 5  knew him as just a different type of guy .   Everyone around Marquette , probably the UP knew Don Stenglien  also known as Snowflake .


----------



## Harry Dresden

wkki said:


> Luddly Neddite ! You have shared nice pictures. America is a beautiful country regarding nature. There are many breathtaking views to wonder the man like Monument Valley and Niagara Falls.I love to visit Niagara Falls. I never feel bored to visit this place. Is there anyone who love to visit this place?


was born and raised there.....


----------



## Harry Dresden

wkki said:


> Harry Dresden, Can you suggest me the best places. Because I went there only for one time in my life but now I have a plan to visit there again. Would you like to recommend me some natural views because I love nature.


Wikki when i lived there there was only 1 thing that brought tourist there.....the Falls....after that i dont know what to tell you....cross over to Ontario Canada.....they had some nice scenic things over there....i seem to recall a place called Goat Island....and other little Islands around the same area....


----------



## Harry Dresden

wkki said:


> Harry Dresden, Can you tell me the name of these Islands and which one is your favorite island.... Can you provide me some information about Goat Island? As you mention that you lived there I think you can describe in a good way.


its been a long time.....just google the area in question.....


----------



## longknife

Having been from sea to sea and border to border, I can tell you it would take a couple of lifetimes to see all the awesome places in the USA. Not only natural wonders but neat little out-of-the-way places that hit you in the gut.

Just pick out what you think would interest you most and go for it!


----------



## rightwinger

Harry Dresden said:


> wkki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden, Can you suggest me the best places. Because I went there only for one time in my life but now I have a plan to visit there again. Would you like to recommend me some natural views because I love nature.
> 
> 
> 
> Wikki when i lived there there was only 1 thing that brought tourist there.....the Falls....after that i dont know what to tell you....cross over to Ontario Canada.....they had some nice scenic things over there....i seem to recall a place called Goat Island....and other little Islands around the same area....
Click to expand...

 
I think Niagara Falls has all bases covered. You get to see views from above the falls, alongside the falls, under the falls, inside the falls....all for a low,low price...plus parking

Also....don't miss the Wax Museums

Niagara Falls......slowly I turned, inch by inch, step by step


----------



## boedicca

The website sucks, but the photos are gorgeous.

Thank you, Luddly.


----------



## longknife

To wkki

If your time is short, I strongly advise renting a car and driving up Highway 1 along the California/Oregon coast. The views are awesome. Big Sur. Muir Woods. On and on. End up at the mouth of the Colombia River.


----------



## rightwinger

wkki said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Niagara Falls has all bases covered. You get to see views from above the falls, alongside the falls, under the falls, inside the falls....all for a low,low price...plus parking
> 
> Also....don't miss the Wax Museums
> 
> Niagara Falls......slowly I turned, inch by inch, step by step
> 
> 
> 
> You are right rightwinger, I visited the Niagara Falls.It was awesome. During my two day tour I and my brother enjoyed a lot there. Due to the short time I can't visit other attractions which sound nice. Which is your favorite location in the USA? How much time did you spend here?
Click to expand...

 
Places to see in the US

1. Grand Canyon
2. New York City
3. Yosemite
4. Washington DC
5. Yellowstone


----------



## Abishai100

*SkyCity*

SkyCity restaurant in the Seattle Space Needle serves memorable brunch entrees such as crab-n-eggs.

This is a good reason to mark America's photogenic wonders.






SkyCity at the Needle - restaurant information


----------



## longknife

It's been some time since I"ve been there but the restaurant atop the Stratosphere Tower here in Vegas is good - especially at night.


----------



## Abishai100

*Thor's Well: Photo Punkish*

Cape Perpetua is a worthy eco-conscious target, and Thor's Well gives you the willies as well as wonder.

How valuable is a reliable domestic American flight?

Remember that your mobile phone probably has a built-in mini-camera inside it, so you don't even need a Polaroid now.  Ain't life an inference?






Cape Perpetua


----------



## sealybobo

Luddly Neddite said:


> 18 Natural Wonders To See In America - brainjet.com
> 
> Really beautiful photos.


I'm not going to look at your link because I don't want to get a virus but I will say I hope the Great Lakes are on that list. Are they? On public television every week we have a couple shows that are from Michigan and about Michigan one of them I think its called Michigan matters the other one is Michigan outdoors but they go to all the best vacation spots in Michigan. I think Michigan is maybe one of the greatest States in the United States. Actually Hawaii would be number one and I know California could make a strong case but Michigan has the Great Lakes the Upper Peninsula and I know we have Detroit Flint and Saginaw that goes against us but other than those cities Michigan is a pretty great place to be lots of lakes lots of jobs. I would recommend lake Charlavoi and Traverse city lake michigan unless you want to go to the up and up there its like being in the wilderness. Like Alaska, or Canada.


----------



## longknife

sealybobo said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 18 Natural Wonders To See In America - brainjet.com
> 
> Really beautiful photos.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to look at your link because I don't want to get a virus but I will say I hope the Great Lakes are on that list. Are they? On public television every week we have a couple shows that are from Michigan and about Michigan one of them I think its called Michigan matters the other one is Michigan outdoors but they go to all the best vacation spots in Michigan. I think Michigan is maybe one of the greatest States in the United States. Actually Hawaii would be number one and I know California could make a strong case but Michigan has the Great Lakes the Upper Peninsula and I know we have Detroit Flint and Saginaw that goes against us but other than those cities Michigan is a pretty great place to be lots of lakes lots of jobs. I would recommend lake Charlavoi and Traverse city lake michigan unless you want to go to the up and up there its like being in the wilderness. Like Alaska, or Canada.
Click to expand...


As long as you have an anti-virus/spyware program, you're not going to get anything by clicking on a link. If what you are linking too presents a problem you're software will tell you.

I have both Windows Defender and MacAfee and, so far, have not encountered one harmful link of USMB.


----------

